# Twins just born!



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Had my first babies of this season born yesterday. Twins. Buck/doe. Mini-Togg. Meet Chattahoochee aka Chad (Cou claire), and Little Bitty (correct).


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww! They're Alan Jackson themed!! I like them even MORE!! :-D


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Lol Yes they are! I'm doing country music themed names this year.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute!!! congrats!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mini Toggs?!!! omg I love toggs lol I have never seen mini ones.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely precious! Congratulations.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

rebelINny said:


> Lol Yes they are! I'm doing country music themed names this year.


:fireworks::fireworks:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!!! They're super cute!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Just had two single doelings born today! Loving this buck! So far I've gotten four does and one buck out of him! Meet Rouge and Dancer. Rouge is in the sweater. Full names per the country song title theme is Moonshine's Callin'On Baton Rouge and Moonshine's Life's A Dance


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Awww!! Congrats!! :fireworks:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

